# Pressure release in E-61 grop



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Hi all, a strange thing, lately after I make a shot in my Isomac TEA 2, some of the pressure stays in the PF and does a little "psst" on releasing the PF.

I descale every 3 months, recently replaced e pressure stat valve and everything runs OK...

It's not a big deal but I prefer it to work normally.

This is a kit I want to buy to do a major overhaul one of these days. Is it compatible with my machine?

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/E61-Group-Head-Refurbishment-Service-Overhaul-Kit-Coffee-Machine-Espresso-Maker-/161392048285?hash=item2593b7389d:g:8-wAAOSwRLZT6M8p

thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

When you finish the shot does the machine release any water from the base of the group (right down next to the drop tray) this is where the pressure gets released. If it doesn't it's either the solenoid or a blockage.

That kit will allow you to do an overhaul of a classic lever e61 type group. But the group head only and not the rest of the machine. Most of those parts are unessesary as you can just thoroughly clean the ones you already have in your machine.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes it appears to have all the components to fully service the E 61 head, as Dylan said some of them are not really required but it is difficult to obtain individual parts.

It is not a difficult job to do, main requirement suitable spanners to fit nuts or GOOD adjustable with protective jaws or wrap some electrical tape to protect chrome.

Pay attention to how components fit together. (when disassembling)


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Thanks you guys.

Yes, the water spits out on the bottom, but it used to do it more lively, stronger release, more water at once and never stayed with a bit of pressure unreleased.

If I waited another 30" it will be released, but I don't see why it doesn't do it immediately.

From the functionality point of view, isn't it the lower part of the group head that releases the pressure, once the on/off arm is pushed down?

I will get that kit, I serviced the group head once, but only with washers/seals/springs and lubricated the cam.

I'm just worried that these kits may become soon rare or hard to find.

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

soundklinik said:


> I'm just worried that these kits may become soon rare or hard to find.
> 
> Thanks


Unlikely, the e61 group has been around a very long time.

Sounds like a blockage meaning the pressure is only releasing slowly. Just removing the lower part of the group and checking it for scale would probably get you back to 100% again.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you disassemble and remove the valves, check and compare with the new ones, sometimes they vary in length. Also check that the square or triangular part of the stem slides / moves freely in the E 61 body. Some times the machining can leave them a little tight, a rub on some wet & dry paper cures this.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Thank you all,

in a few day I am going to do a full descale and lubrication etc...so I will see what's in the group head that blocks...

Also it works fine when the machine is cold, if I backflush, the water shuts out like it should, once hot or working temp, it blocks...

Should be easy to analyze and fix...

Sorry for late reply:coffee:


----------

